# In the Charleston, SC area? Join us for a Wine Tasting!



## MiraNapa (Feb 16, 2015)

Are you in or near the Charleston, South Carolina area? We'd love to invite you to Mira Winery's Napa Valley Education Center & Tasting Room for private, one-of-a-kind educational wine tastings.

Our Education Center & Tasting Room links the premier wine growing region of the Napa Valley, where we produce our wine, to the history and traditions of the South. The bicoastal presence of Mira Winery highlights the Real American Wine Trail – from South Carolina to California and back again.

Details:

These tastings will begin *Friday, February 6, 2015* and will be held every *Friday at 6:00 pm and by appointment*. Space is limited to the first 12 Wine Club Members to sign up for every tasting.

The Educational Series will delve more deeply into a variety of wine-related issues, including identifying wine faults, understanding terroir and an in-depth analysis of the Napa Valley and its subregions.

The Distinguished Speaker Series that will bring high profile members of the wine industry to Charleston to share their experiences and knowledge.

Sign up today HERE!


----------

